# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Moneda a través de cigarrillo

## magic-xevi

Hola, el otro día vi en nada x aqui el efecto de la moneda que atraviesa el cigarrillo.Estoy interesado en hacer este juego pero antes me gustaría saber una cosa.Tienes que tener un "gancho netre el publico?
Por favor decidme la respuesta por mp
saludos

----------


## Marco Antonio

Si te refieres a "el cigarrillo que atraviesa la moneda" no hace falta ningún gancho, solamente cuidar un poco los ángulos.

En cuanto a la moneda que atraviesa el cigarrillo... no lo conozco.

Un abrazo

----------


## Dorado84

Hola, ¿Por qué por mensaje privado :Confused:  yo creo que se puede decir que no hace falta compinche (si no es así que Mariano me borre el mensaje). Saludos

----------


## Ella

> Tienes que tener un "gancho netre el publico?
> Por favor decidme la respuesta por mp
> saludos


supongo que dices lo del gancho porque pide una moneda prestada,no?, jeje, no se necesita ningun gancho, se consigue por medio de tecnica...y hasta aqui puedo hablar

----------


## magic-xevi

Ah pos entonces nada. Por cierto, ese efecto lo venden en tiendamagia?Yo esque solo he visto la moneda a través de botella.
Saludos

(Por enésima vez) Perdonad mi ignorancia pero soy nuevo

----------


## _[amigo]_

Por supuesto amigo mio, habras mirado poco su gran catalogo, pero yo te ahorro trabajo, aqui tienes la url de ese magnifico accesorio  :Wink1: 

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/252

Que lo disfrutes.

P.D. Los hay mas baratos pero con otras propiedades y tal, miralos tambien si lo deseas  :Smile1:

----------


## magic-xevi

Muchas gracias por la direccion amigo.
A partir de ahora cuidaré de buscar mas a menudo por tiendamagia :o 
Saludos

----------


## si66

No se necesita nada mas que tecnica como dijo ella, y se puede dar a revisar.

----------


## magic-xevi

Ah Ok pero sigo con una duda. en tiendamagia ya te viene con una moneda mientras que el efecto que yo vi la maga(ines, nada x aqui) tomaba tanto el cigarro(encendido) como la moneda prestadas.
Mi duda es si se puede hacer con cualquier moneda prestada
Saludos

----------


## _[amigo]_

Solo digo que hay muchas monedas iguales y a la vez diferentes, y que no hay porque preocuparse por esas cosas.
Un mago no tendria problemas con eso, pero recuerda que la practica lo es todo  :Wink1:

----------


## magic-xevi

Ok seguiré practicando para poder hacerlo.
Ah y muchas gracias a todos por haber causado tantas molestias

----------


## Dorado84

No es molestia (por lo menos para mí), se supone que para eso está el foro no :Confused:  para ayudar en todo lo posible. Saludos

----------


## BusyMan

Si no se te ocurre la solución al efecto es que ese efecto aún no es para ti.

Porque la técnica que lleva detrás no es moco de pavo. Y cuando la domines tendrás tantas posibilidades que probablemente lo que menos te apetezca hacer sea el cigarrillo a través de la moneda.

----------


## bender the offender

Estoy de acuerdo con Busyman.Hay que saber hacer cosas antes y despues del juego (Spellbound por ejemplo). Yo creo que si acabas sabiendolas hacer, veras otras posibilidades y este juego no sera de tus favoritos.A mi me sucede...

----------


## mariete15

Pos si, la verdad es que este truco no es de los mejores, de hecho la gente a la que se lo he exo, siempre tiene dudas de si es verdadea l moneda i el cigarro le he exo algo, no es uno de losque mas le gusta alas 3 personas a las que se las he hecho

----------


## Magicpove

> Pos si, la verdad es que este truco no es de los mejores, de hecho la gente a la que se lo he exo, siempre tiene dudas de si es verdadea l moneda i el cigarro le he exo algo, no es uno de losque mas le gusta alas 3 personas a las que se las he hecho


Lo último que quiero es ofender, pero creo que si la gente piensa eso es que no haces del todo bien el juego.

Date cuenta de que un cigarrillo del espectador atraviesa una moneda del espectador de forma ultravisual. La gente que lo ve FLIPA, porque ve magia con cosas que llevaban en sus bolsillos.

Repito que no lo digo para ofender ni nada.

----------


## magomago

Estoy de acuerdo con Magipove , vamos a ver un pitillo es atravesado por una moneda........ jopelines si eso no es fuerte pues no se entonces lo que sera fuerte en el mundo de la magia.
Eso si , las penetraciones en la magia de cerca creo que al final del efecto el publico tiene que examinarlo todo para convencerse de que la unica forma que el pitillo atraviesa la moneda es magia.
¿Al final la has dado a examinar? , ¿La has pedido prestada? 
Si has contestado si a las dos preguntas la verdad no se .... igual a la gente le empiezas a levitar a 50 metros de altura y bajas y no se sorprende.
Si a alguna de estas preguntas has contestado no , entonces ahi esta que no has conseguido la fuerza del efecto deseada.

----------


## Dow

está claro que la fuerza del juego es que todo sea prestado por el espectador... yo sólo me he atrevido a hacerlo una vez... pero en serio que la peña flipaba... y como luego hizo inés, la maga de nada x aquí, y recalcas cuando devuelves el cigarro y la moneda diciendo "toma tu cigarro, y por supuesto, tu moneda"... vamos, que es todo tuyo, y mira lo que te he hecho, por decirlo así... pero como ya han dicho, si no se encuentra la solución a ese juego, nada que hacer...


salud!

----------


## vcopola

El problema es qu el truco es tan "alucinante" que la gente no se lo traga jejej, y aunque ejecutes bien la tecnica y les des a revisar es un truco que crea mas desconcierto que asombro.

----------


## elfriki

que va!!! si el público se lo traga todo xD 8-)

----------


## Dow

> que va!!! si el público se lo traga todo xD 8-)




ese vocabulario...


yo creo que la gente si cuela... saben que hay un truco,claro, pero ni se imaginan cómo puede ser... también va por ahí la magia, no? dejarles perplejos... muahahahaha


salud!

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Este juego es realmente alucinante. lo conocé a través del video de David Blaine e inmediatamente busqué en los libros e magia que dispongo de algo por el estilo... Ni Bobo ni Kaufman ni Scott fueron la solución...hasta que de pronto...cha cha cha chaaaaaan...lo encontré. Lo practiqué (con el primer sistema si me entienden...., es en pelin mas complicado...pero...) y lo realizo en conjunto con otros efectos pidiendo primero una prestada y luego foldin, bited, Okito, matrix,etc.

Realmente es bueno para mezclar con rutina close up con cigarrillos y/o monedas.

----------


## Yorch

una duda, he estado viendo el video de inés, y en la moneda no se aprecia trucaje cuando la enseña, quiero decir, mi moneda de dos euros y por las dos caras, por donde se atraviesa se nota mas oscura esa zona y otra cosa, inés lo muestra de perfil y no se ve el secreto por el otro lado, cosa que a mi si, que pasa?

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

> una duda, he estado viendo el video de inés, y en la moneda no se aprecia trucaje cuando la enseña, quiero decir, mi moneda de dos euros y por las dos caras, por donde se atraviesa se nota mas oscura esa zona y otra cosa, inés lo muestra de perfil y no se ve el secreto por el otro lado, cosa que a mi si, que pasa?


Sistema interno. Está disponible por Tango Magic.

----------


## Yorch

aaaaa, osea que no es la misma moneda no? la suya será más cara aún no? pero esa moneda en tienda magia no la tienen...bueno, alguien sabe como hacer para aclarar esa zona de la moneda?

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

18.50 v/s 37 euros.

Realmente es de calidad, pero un poco cara. Además deben pagar el envío del dinero hacia Argentina y el envío de la encomienda desde Argentina hacia allá...
Sorry, pero desconozco tiendas europeas.

----------


## Yorch

no es tan cara, a mi me costo 45 euros la mia, alguien sabe como aclarar zonas de una moneda!?

----------


## Ella

mmm, acetona? (quita esmalte de uñas)

----------


## Yorch

lo intentaré con acetona ella, muchas gracias

----------


## Ella

y el suilit bang (la suciedad se va en un bang), jeje, algo asi se llama, no se..tampoco se como es la mancha de tu moneda, supongo que de oxido no sera...
por cierto, hay un post sobre: el cuidado de la moneda, a lo mejor viene algo mas interesante.

----------


## Yorch

ella, yo no he manchado ni nada a la moneda, venia asi.

----------


## Goreneko

si, las monedas que no son 'verdaderas' suelen oscurecerse al sobetearlas. no es nada que no pueda arreglar frotarlas con un paño y un pelin de bicarbonato... no las mojes porque sino se oxidaran de verdad!

----------


## Ella

> ella, yo no he manchado ni nada a la moneda, venia asi.


ya,pero por ejemplo en otro foro han  preguntado por una moneda de hopping half que esta manchada habiendo estado bien antes,solo que con el tiempo le paso eso...y le dijeron lo del quita esmalte, a lo mejor la tuya tb esta manchada pro tiempo

----------


## federicomonteiro

:twisted: hola buenas chicos .
una pregunta... yo estoy empezando ha hacer este truco de atravezar una moneda con un cigarrillo y lo ago con una moneda de 50 centimos de euro por que me queda mas comoda (je)
deveria de pedir al publico una moneda o deveria pedir una moneda de 50 . gracias

----------


## Prinz

No se como va este juego...pero si sólo lo manejas con una moneda de 50...pide una de 50. Si manejas el juego con cualquier moneda simplemente pide una moneda, quedará mas natural creo yo.

----------


## piloto2

hola, 

bueno pues resulata que he tenido un percance  y es que me deje unas monedas en un pantalon que puse en la lavadora..entre ellas una moneda mordica y otra que atraviesa un cigarro, el desastre fue que se me han partido las gomas.

en la monoda mordida fue relativamente facil cambiar el elastico...pero en la moneda que atraviesa un cigarro no soy capaz...sabeis alguna forma para hacerlo o algun truco parta poder pasar la goma a esta moneda?

gracias de antemano

----------


## Marco Antonio

Eso debe ser porque la moneda que atraviesa el cigarrillo no lleva goma (por lo menos las que yo conozco).

 :Wink:

----------


## tenkal

Si tu moneda al cigarrillo lleva goma (la mia lo lleva) veras que una parte queda pegada a la moneda, en mi caso puedo colocar la goma pues queda un surco muy diminuto en el borde de la moneda y se puede colocar.

Otra opcion si no puedes meter la goma al trozo pegado es despegarlo y volver a pegarlo con loctite (accidentalmente se me despego una vez y no fue ningun problema volver a pegarla)

espero te sirva de ayuda , un magico saludo

----------


## Marco Antonio

Tenkal, estoy interesado....
La goma va colocada como en una flipper?

Abrazos

----------


## AHC

> Tenkal, estoy interesado....
> La goma va colocada como en una flipper?
> 
> Abrazos


Exacto..sisi, como en una flipper.

----------


## Marco Antonio

no las había visto, la moneda que conozco de este tipo lleva soldado un sistema parecido a las trampas para pájaros o los cepos de ratones, más o menos (la tensión la genera un muelle)

Pienso entonces que habláis de las de "dos lados" :Confused: 

abrazos

----------


## AHC

> Pienso entonces que habláis de las de "dos lados"


dos lados..mmm...

a ver: dos lados si, porque puede mostrarse por ambos lados, pero dos lados no porque el flap solo funca para un solo lado.

Que lio estoy armando..ni yo me entiendo....jajajaja

Saludos

----------


## Marco Antonio

exacto.... dos lados porque puede enseñarse por las dos caras..

Ya está enterado.

Gracias

----------

